# Lens Profile For Sony A6000 with Zeiss 16-70 OSS Lens



## HamsterDR (Oct 30, 2014)

I have photos created on the Sony A6000 with the Zeiss 16-70 OSS zoom lens.  These are JPGs.  I have Enable Profile Corrections turned on and set to Auto.  When I go into the Lens Profile: Select Make:  Sony  - the Lens Model immediately shows the Sony DT 18-200 Zoom lens - which is not correct.  LR support says that profiles are available for the Z1670.  Is this happening because I am processing JPGs and not Raw images?  (I have been very happy with the way this camera processes the JPGs - to take advantage of the Dynamic Range Optimization - DRO - for example - so have not been keeping Raw images).  Should I just leave the Setup to Auto and not try to specify the lens for JPGs?  The EXIF information is correct, as for example, iPhoto correctly identifies the camera and lens.

David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi David. Yes, most of the profiles are only available for raw files. There are ways of hacking the raw lens profiles to work on JPEGs, at least for the distortion, but it's not officially supported.


----------



## HamsterDR (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks.  That's what I suspected.  Sony does a lot of that correction in camera for JPGs.  Most of the people I talk to with experience with the A6000 like that, but a few don't. (Sony seems to be able to do things in camera that even the Sony external Raw editor can't).   I think I will start shooting Raw + JPG for a while to do a comparison.

David


----------

